# Man with no arms and no legs gives inspirational speech and how he stays happy and motivated



## nicoleivy5 (Oct 24, 2016)

Man with no arms and no legs gives inspirational speech - YouTube





He was born without limbs and was bullied throughout school. But that didn't stop him from achieving his goals and living his dream as a motivational speaker! What a legend


----------



## aaronleland (Oct 24, 2016)

Good for him. Talk about pulling yourself up by your bootstraps.


----------

